
Social Nets and Cell Phones - danw
http://macvoip.com/stn/?p=502
======
whacked_new
I can't share the same enthusiasm as the author. Some points make sense, but
it's certainly not the "nexus." Fileshares aren't going to work well on
phones. Link sharing won't. Full-featured real time chatting won't (not the
conference call).

That's because none of this is enjoyable on a dinky screen! Information driven
social networks requires a medium that can transmit more information than
320x240 pixels. And going beyong that would require you to sit down at a
coffee shop or something, in order to focus and digest that information. And
at that time I'd prefer a ultraportable with a long battery life. Oh and
speaking about battery life and wireless...

